# CEM Liquid Cia



## dollarbill (Aug 4, 2011)

anyone have any thoughts about it?  gtg?


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 8, 2011)

got mine, will see how it works this weekend, will advise


----------



## toothache (Aug 8, 2011)

CEM's cia is definitely good to go.  

I take 15mg and I'm set for the next 2-3 days.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 9, 2011)

toothache said:


> CEM's cia is definitely good to go.
> 
> I take 15mg and I'm set for the next 2-3 days.


 
should i take the whole 30mg for first time and see how it works?  or start with 15mg?  i have done the 20mg pills before, worked great.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

Gtg


----------



## sscar (Aug 9, 2011)

very good,I took the whole 30mg the first time and was very impressed.


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 9, 2011)

Just ordered some to use during PCT when I have trouble gettin it up!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2011)

what a weekend, stuff works like a charm


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 15, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> what a weekend, stuff works like a charm


Did you end up taking 30mg?

I love CEM's cia.  Great stuff.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2011)

Walnutz said:


> Did you end up taking 30mg?
> 
> I love CEM's cia. Great stuff.


 

yeah, all i have ever taken was the name brand pill 20mg, and this stuff is right on point.  will probably go with 15mg next time and see what happens.


----------



## tballz (Aug 18, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> yeah, all i have ever taken was the name brand pill 20mg, and this stuff is right on point.  will probably go with 15mg next time and see what happens.



15mg is all I need of CEM's cia.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2011)

went with 15mg this time and didnt really work as well, will stick with the 30mg on next go around


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 24, 2011)

I bounce back and forth with the dosages.  15 or 30mg.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> what a weekend, stuff works like a charm


 What does "worked like a charm" mean?  Could you describe the benefit of taking this?


----------

